# Where to Get Best Polaris Prices



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Good Morning All,

I am in the works of purchasing a Polaris Ranger/General in the very near future. Does anyone have a go to dealership that seems to always have the best prices? I have been looking around and some dealerships out of state seem to have much better prices than dealers around Michigan. 

I am hoping to keep my business in Michigan.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I have shopped quite a bit and seem to get my best deals from Weiss Equipment in Frankenmuth. The sell farm machinery and polaris.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I purchased a Polaris Sportsman in 2017. I shopped a few different dealerships and found that prices vary quite a bit. The 2 places that I found the best prices were Village Motor Sports in Holland and Babbits in Muskegon, both were the same price. Some of the smaller dealerships that I looked at said that they couldn't even come close to the price that I was given and didn't understand how they could sell at that price. I searched Craigslist for quite a while looking for a deal on a used one and most were the same price as what I could buy new for. It is crazy what people ask for a used ATV.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Matt V said:


> I purchased a Polaris Sportsman in 2017. I shopped a few different dealerships and found that prices vary quite a bit. The 2 places that I found the best prices were Village Motor Sports in Holland and Babbits in Muskegon, both were the same price. Some of the smaller dealerships that I looked at said that they couldn't even come close to the price that I was given and didn't understand how they could sell at that price. I searched Craigslist for quite a while looking for a deal on a used one and most were the same price as what I could buy new for. It is crazy what people ask for a used ATV.



I agree, however people pay those crazy prices. I have been looking on Craigslist but like you stated I can get a stock ranger from Babbitt's for the same price as a used one. I am making a trip to Babbits later today to check out procipr there.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Hunting18 said:


> I agree, however people pay those crazy prices. I have been looking on Craigslist but like you stated I can get a stock ranger from Babbitt's for the same price as a used one. I am making a trip to Babbits later today to check out procipr there.


So, did you buy one? I almost bought a Ranger 570 there this spring, probably going to hold off another year before buying..... My son just bought a Polaris RZR at Babbits last month, he said they had the best price that he could find.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Matt V said:


> So, did you buy one? I almost bought a Ranger 570 there this spring, probably going to hold off another year before buying..... My son just bought a Polaris RZR at Babbits last month, he said they had the best price that he could find.



I drove to Babbitt's last night and they have sold out of the sale price rangers and are actually at pretty low stock of any Polaris sxs.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Rosenau's in Dearborn


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

TC power sports in Michigan center, got my Polaris 450 w/ plow for a good price, they beat out the surrounding areas


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I ended up finding a 2018 Polaris General on Facebook marketplace. Has just under 300 miles on it so practically new still


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice!


----------

